# anyone just arrived from uk in Hamilton.



## denise radford1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi my husband and I arrived in Hamilton from the uk on August 1st. My husband has started work now and i am applying for jobs. I have left my daughters back in the uk aged (19,21 and 23 ) they have all got their own lives now but really missing them . My husband is 40 and I am 48 (young 48) we would love to meet up with any other couples who have recently moved here. Denise


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

denise radford1 said:


> Hi my husband and I arrived in Hamilton from the uk on August 1st. My husband has started work now and i am applying for jobs. I have left my daughters back in the uk aged (19,21 and 23 ) they have all got their own lives now but really missing them . My husband is 40 and I am 48 (young 48) we would love to meet up with any other couples who have recently moved here. Denise


Hi Denise - welcome to NZ! And I'm glad to see that you've achieved my ambition in life and found yourself a toyboy! (I didn't achieve it, but my husband achieved his ambition of being a kept man LOL!) My sons are 22 & 23, with one over here and one in the UK. As you say, I miss the one in the UK but he has his own life and chose to stay. 

We're not in Hamilton, but in Miranda, on the Firth of Thames. And there are others of us in Tauranga. Maybe we could arrange an 'expats get-together' somewhere! 

What do others think? I fancy an excuse for a weekend in Rotorua, myself!


----------



## denise radford1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply where abouts in the uk are you from and how long have you been here? unfortunately Matt works Sundays so weekends away at the mo are a no no. yeh got myself a toy boy (not all they are cracked up to be ) lol. We are in Chartwell at the moment while he is training so could end up anywhere after that !.
Denise


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

denise radford1 said:


> Thanks for the reply where abouts in the uk are you from and how long have you been here? unfortunately Matt works Sundays so weekends away at the mo are a no no. yeh got myself a toy boy (not all they are cracked up to be ) lol. We are in Chartwell at the moment while he is training so could end up anywhere after that !.
> Denise


I'm from North-west London, and hubby is from Leicestershire originally - and we've been in NZ for coming up 5 years. Another 2 months and we apply for citizenship! My son who is here with us loves it - he has the kind of life that his friends in the UK only dream of - he's a scuba diving instructor. Not much money - definitely a lifestyle choice! My other one has his residents permit - but has only been over for a couple of holidays. He's (in my hubbys words) the 'wayward one'.

What business is your other half in?


----------



## denise radford1 (Aug 28, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> I'm from North-west London, and hubby is from Leicestershire originally - and we've been in NZ for coming up 5 years. Another 2 months and we apply for citizenship! My son who is here with us loves it - he has the kind of life that his friends in the UK only dream of - he's a scuba diving instructor. Not much money - definitely a lifestyle choice! My other one has his residents permit - but has only been over for a couple of holidays. He's (in my hubbys words) the 'wayward one'.
> 
> What business is your other half in?




Where abouts in Leicestershire is your hubby from I am originally from Melton mowbray. My husband from Nottingham. Husband works in retail as do i. Sounds like your son was happy with the move. What brought you over here .


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

denise radford1 said:


> Where abouts in Leicestershire is your hubby from I am originally from Melton mowbray. My husband from Nottingham. Husband works in retail as do i. Sounds like your son was happy with the move. What brought you over here .


I have family here - my Mum's brother, children through to great-grandchildren (he's just turned 97!). I came to visit when I was 16, then life got in the way. Took me 30 years and an Open University degree to make it! 

Hubby's from a small village just outside of Loughborough called Shepshed.


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

*Hamilton*



denise radford1 said:


> Hi my husband and I arrived in Hamilton from the uk on August 1st. My husband has started work now and i am applying for jobs. I have left my daughters back in the uk aged (19,21 and 23 ) they have all got their own lives now but really missing them . My husband is 40 and I am 48 (young 48) we would love to meet up with any other couples who have recently moved here. Denise


Hi Denise

Just joined the forum and noticed your message. My wife and I arrived in NZ in March 2009. We both work in Hamilton. Initially we lived in Rototuna but moved to a lifestyle block in Ohaupo. We are late 40's (young late 40's ). Would be good to meet up for a drink sometime?


----------

